# Back to school



## Introvertedqueen (Jul 1, 2022)

Hey everyone I was just wondering how I would go about changing my availability due to me going back to school, I’m sure I speak with HR but is there any kind of proof they will ask me to bring like a student ID or schedule from the school I am going to have to show HR or will I just have to speak with them and put in my availability change? Thank you.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 1, 2022)

Go to myTime Self Service and submit an availability change. If they already know you're a student that should be all you need to do. If not, you may also need to have a conversation with your ETL that you are going back to school and will need to reduce your hours.

Shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 1, 2022)

My store requires a copy of your school schedule.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 1, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> My store requires a copy of your school schedule.


WTF


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 1, 2022)

Yetive said:


> WTF


The ETLs got tired of people trying to change their availability to avoid the less popular shifts and using school as an excuse. Amazing how many of them couldn’t produce a school schedule. The store was very supportive of actual students who needed to change their availability every semester.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Jul 5, 2022)

So my availability was denied. Honestly don’t know what to do


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> So my availability was denied. Honestly don’t know what to do


Talk to your etl.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jul 5, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> So my availability was denied. Honestly don’t know what to do


How long have you been employed?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jul 5, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> My store requires a copy of your school schedule.


I love this idea, people will say anything to get hired and then as soon as they are past their 90 days they make up all kinds of crazy crap as to why they can't work.

The best one is they can't work Sundays at all because of church.  Well you were hired with Sunday availability and you worked Sundays for 90 days.  Also last time I checked church wasn't all day.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 5, 2022)

Talk to your ETL, it's possible it was Auto denied. Find out for sure before you freak out and do something drastic


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I love this idea, people will say anything to get hired and then as soon as they are past their 90 days they make up all kinds of crazy crap as to why they can't work.
> 
> The best one is they can't work Sundays at all because of church.  Well you were hired with Sunday availability and you worked Sundays for 90 days.  Also last time I checked church wasn't all day.


If it’s Starbucks they change availability the first week and then are shocked when they have to quit.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 5, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Talk to your ETL, it's possible it was Auto denied. Find out for sure before you freak out and do something drastic


This.

My HR ETL does this all the time because they are too lazy to either to look at time off requests so the let the system do it for them.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> This.
> 
> My HR ETL does this all the time because they are too lazy to either to look at time off requests so the let the system do it for them.


I feel bad for you guys. Posts like these make me so grateful my HR ETL is sharp as a tack. They are on top of things.


----------



## jenna (Jul 5, 2022)

I "opened up" my availability, and it was auto-denied.   🤨 🙄


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Jul 11, 2022)

So I work in softlines and it wasn’t auto denied, I talked to my etl Hr and she told me I had to talk to my tl, so we negotiated around my availability and she approved it and said she would talk to the etl hr but she said ultimately it’s up to her since she makes the schedules. My tl talked to her already and she still denied it basically I needed fri-Sun off and then arranged it to fri - Sun 10am-5pm and she still scheduled a me to close on the weekends. So oh well I guess


----------



## MrT (Jul 11, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> So I work in softlines and it wasn’t auto denied, I talked to my etl Hr and she told me I had to talk to my tl, so we negotiated around my availability and she approved it and said she would talk to the etl hr but she said ultimately it’s up to her since she makes the schedules. My tl talked to her already and she still denied it basically I needed fri-Sun off and then arranged it to fri - Sun 10am-5pm and she still scheduled a me to close on the weekends. So oh well I guess


My store requires atleast 2 days of Friday Saturday or Sunday for any new hires.  Veteran tms that have been there for a long time can get exceptions, but it's pretty rare. You said this is for school.  What school requires weekends off.  I'm not surprised it was denied.


----------

